# Does anyone have The answers?



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Does Anyone know what kind of disease this is? And what I should do for him?


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

wow that looks terrible...
i don't know what disease that is, but i can only recommend 1 thing:

Raise your water temperature
Add Salt
Add some Melafix (if needed)

if you do buy some Melafix, make sure your not running any carbon in your filter because it will filter it all out.

hope that helps
Good Luck


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I already did all that and I did a 50 % water change. Im currently running no carbon and have been for 2 weeks and add melafix and salt.


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

my 2 juvi redbellies had it. I put mela fix in there and 1 got better one died, make sure that u took all of the steps slim described. Good Luck dude..


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Jeeez that look really bad.

Is he alone in this tank??
make sure he is.
Then follow the steps of sheppard.

But i dont know what kind of disease this is.
soz bro.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

OK guys ill keep you updated on how the Caribe is doing. I put him back in the hospital tank by himself and add salt and melafix. Hes acting a little better already. Hopefully its for the best. We will see in a couple of days though. I had already done this once before but it didnt help him. On the bottle of Melafix it says add 1 tsp for every 10 gallons daily for 7 days followoed by a 25 % water change. What does that mean exactly, does it mean do a water change after everytime I add the melafix? Or just after the 7 days do a water change?


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

Slim said:


> OK guys ill keep you updated on how the Caribe is doing. I put him back in the hospital tank by himself and add salt and melafix. Hes acting a little better already. Hopefully its for the best. We will see in a couple of days though. I had already done this once before but it didnt help him. On the bottle of Melafix it says add 1 tsp for every 10 gallons daily for 7 days followoed by a 25 % water change. What does that mean exactly, does it mean do a water change after everytime I add the melafix? Or just after the 7 days do a water change?
> [snapback]928959[/snapback]​


Ow i dont know bro.
cause i have no expierience with melafix.
But i think u must put de medicine in of a period of 7 days and then do the water change.

But im not sure.
o wait untill somebody posts it here.


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

Slim said:


> OK guys ill keep you updated on how the Caribe is doing. I put him back in the hospital tank by himself and add salt and melafix. Hes acting a little better already. Hopefully its for the best. We will see in a couple of days though. I had already done this once before but it didnt help him. On the bottle of Melafix it says add 1 tsp for every 10 gallons daily for 7 days followoed by a 25 % water change. What does that mean exactly, does it mean do a water change after everytime I add the melafix? Or just after the 7 days do a water change?
> [snapback]928959[/snapback]​


I don't know what kind of sickness he has, but my interpretation of the instructions above is do a 25% after 1 week. I don't know if that is correct, that is just what i gather....pm Donh maybe he could help u, hope everything works out for u


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

killerbee said:


> I don't know if that is correct, that is just what i gather....pm Donh maybe he could help u, hope everything works out for u
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He already has my suggestion in a previous post...


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

DonH said:


> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if that is correct, that is just what i gather....pm Donh maybe he could help u, hope everything works out for u
> ...


Awesome Donh


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

WELL EVERYONE THANKS FOR TRYING TO HELP ME OUT WITH MY SICK CARIBE BUT I HAVE TO INFORM YOU HE HAD DIED EARLY THIS MORNING. I HAD FINALLY IDENTIFIED ITS DISEASE THAT NIGHT ALSO BUT THERE IS NO KNOWN TREATMENT FOR IT. MY CARIBE HAD TUBERCULOCIS. I APPRECIATE ALL YOUR HELP AND SUPPORT AND HOPE TO HEAR PLENTY MORE FROM YOU GUYS AND GALS WHEN A PROBLEM OCCURS.

THANK YOU 
SLIM


----------



## DonH (Jan 25, 2003)

How did you know is was TB? Did you do an autopsy and find tubercles inside? Also, be very careful if it is. Fish tuberculosis is one of those diseases that can be transfered from fish to human.

Since it is a gram positive bacterial infection, the use of a wide spectrum antibiotic "might" have been able to help if caught early. Tuberculosis is very difficult to cure. Sorry for your loss...


----------



## Rikimaru (May 3, 2004)

DonH said:


> How did you know is was TB? Did you do an autopsy and find tubercles inside? Also, be very careful if it is. Fish tuberculosis is one of those diseases that can be transfered from fish to human.
> 
> Since it is a gram positive bacterial infection, the use of a wide spectrum antibiotic "might" have been able to help if caught early. Tuberculosis is very difficult to cure. Sorry for your loss...
> [snapback]931598[/snapback]​


I didnt know that.
So fish TB is the same as human TB?
Thats dangerous.
Thnx for the info Don.

Slim sorry for ur loss.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

Ewww! Sorry Slim...We'll Get You Some New Caribe's!!! Non Sick Ones This Time...I Guess IT's Safe To Say That Fish From AquascapeOnline Come With TB..LoL...J/K


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Yes I did an autopsy and it was inside of him. I had the cut the dead caribes head off and boiled it and kept the skull for a very nice piranha jaw for only being 5 inches. Anyways I plan on ordering some more later. Dont know when yet but Ill keep you guys updated some more. Thanks for all thwe support and yes DonH I did know that.


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

I was thinking about ordering a couple more reds actaully. So I can get some breedage going on


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

sorry to hear that slim


----------

